

Show HN: A CLI for Google distributed as a ruby gem - Kerrick
http://kerrick.github.com/google/

======
christiangenco
This is a fantastic idea! Has some issues that I'll be posting to the github
page.

Edit: upon further investigation, the error seems to be with parsing the
specific page <http://www.test.com> (here's the full trace:
<http://pastebin.com/Lqedy4eN> ).

~~~
Kerrick
Thanks! Fixed the issue in v1.0.6. One of the libraries I was using, reverse
markdown, couldn't handle strings that aren't UTF-8.

------
nasmorn
This really needs to parse the calculator results as well. That would be so
useful.

~~~
vasco
echo "1+2" | bc

No need to go online for math. Unless that wasn't what you meant at all in
which case, what did you mean?

~~~
semanticist
"371633 hours in years" is a Google search I did earlier, because it was
quicker than working out the appropriate divisors.

That could be done locally too, but I don't know what tool would do it and if
it's installed on my computer by default.

~~~
vasco
Just for completeness sake:

    
    
      units '371633 hours' 'years'

------
ronreiter
I'm sorry, but didn't Google deprecate the Google Web Search API two years
ago?

~~~
deelowe
Yes.

<https://developers.google.com/web-search/>

------
sparknlaunch12
Cool! Thanks for sharing. How long did it take you to develop?

~~~
Kerrick
According to my commit log, 12 hours and 42 minutes.

------
FabPelletier
Doesn't work really well with RVM. I can see the result list, but can't open
one because the gem exits with a segmentation fault on nokogiri.

------
obilgic
Show "how you present the results" instead of showing the man page on your
landing page.

~~~
Kerrick
Hmm, good idea. Should I put screenshots up, or a bit of the plaintext output?

------
Tyr42
So sad it's only for 1.9

------
darkstalker
doesn't work with ruby 1.8, undefined method 'require_relative'

------
CharlesPal
Nice work!

------
lwm
holllllllly smokes....will have some fun with this!

